# Lowered My Cruze!



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i like it alot!! if i get my problems ironed out I may lower mine as well.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i noticed h&r doesnt have the eco listed which is what you have. So Im assuming they fit on the eco as well?


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Everything went it perfect


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

looks like the rear sits really high,is it the angle or what,


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

It didnt fill the tire gap as much as the front theres still about 3/4 of a inch


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Front looks great, rear could go lower


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks really good. At the front hehe. Whats the drop rated at, looks stock at the back.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

That thing is tight! I really want to lower mine but I'm afraid of the adverse effects it will have on the suspension and drive shafts.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Chevyderek72 said:


> That thing is tight! I really want to lower mine but I'm afraid of the adverse effects it will have on the suspension and drive shafts.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


I've lowered all of my cars and never had an issue... I could just be lucky though


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya I am thinking I won't have any problems but I can't find enough info on it online.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Colin... Jealous.

Sold me on lowering my ECO if i decide to keep it any longer...


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

looks great!! very tempting to do!!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI, front wheel drive cars do not have "drive shafts"


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great! Are those plasti dipped eco wheels?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

getblended said:


> FYI, front wheel drive cars do not have "drive shafts"


What do they use?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CV axles.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

CV is the type, but either way it is a drive shaft. It just uses a constant velocity joint instead of a universal joint. Either way fwd still uses a "drive shaft".

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Mesto (Jan 23, 2012)

butter baby butter not sure if you posted but can you drop a link to where i can purchase some?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

OP, can you post a ground-to-top of fender arch measurement for all four corners, please. Front looks great, but looks like it'll rub big time over any bump while turning.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks good, I'd like to see more pics (some side shots).


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

love how it looks! are those the eco rims but just plasti dip'd?


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! ill grab some more pictures tonight for everyone. And there just highheat spray paint, couldnt find plasti dip for the life of me when i was going to do it. I got a hold of some for now so just waiting for the paint to start chipping and to look shitty then ill give them a spray.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopefully my new Pedders springs (front) has a nice drop like that. my rear is looking reaaaaly good right now.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you replace the strut and shock bolts like youre supposed to?


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

First of all you wont see any adverse effects on your axles. Everyone here should know that any time you change tire/wheel size and or location you need to get them all aligned. Drop it get aligned and your tires will not tell a difference. Do not however and your camber/alignment can be throwed and your tires will wear unevenly ruining your handling. With that being said lets talk coilovers -vs- springs like someone was asking. Very easy. Springs are the cheap mans coilovers, springs give you a predetermined height, and will settle. It will slightly effect your ride, more bumpy etc. If you can sacrifice that for looks your golden. Coilovers, are adjustable, and actually improve your handling. Fish up 900-1500$ and your golden


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You know what always cracked me up? On the Lexus forum every time someone asked for spring recommendations, there be 10 guys responding get coil overs.


----------



## Arihoff (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks really good, I'm thinking of lowering my cruze. First I'll get chrome rims.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

get coilovers,springs are dumb,my ksports are just as rough if not smoother than my eibachs,and not to mentions the car can literally be put on the ground


----------



## Arihoff (Apr 29, 2012)

it look really good , I'm thinking of lowering my cruze... looks very aggressive


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> First of all you wont see any adverse effects on your axles. Everyone here should know that any time you change tire/wheel size and or location you need to get them all aligned. Drop it get aligned and your tires will not tell a difference. Do not however and your camber/alignment can be throwed and your tires will wear unevenly ruining your handling. With that being said lets talk coilovers -vs- springs like someone was asking. Very easy. Springs are the cheap mans coilovers, springs give you a predetermined height, and will settle. It will slightly effect your ride, more bumpy etc. If you can sacrifice that for looks your golden. Coilovers, are adjustable, and actually improve your handling. Fish up 900-1500$ and your golden


Awesome, I'll go with it eventually, I just hear stories of wearing out shafts every 6 months and don't wanna go through that. But I'm sure they are super low or something like that. Thanks!


----------

